# Word for the day - Roup



## Capt Lightning (Mar 21, 2015)

Roup - an auction or to sell by auction.  From Norse - to boast, brag and Middle English - to shout or call out .
Here in rural Scotland, it is mostly applied to farm or house clearance auctions.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 21, 2015)

While several dictionaries I looked at did list your definition, Dictionary.com only had the following

roup
[roop] 


noun, Veterinary Pathology


1. any catarrhal inflammation of the eyes and nasal passages of poultry.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 21, 2015)

Never heard that one before - thanks, Capt!


----------



## oakapple (Mar 22, 2015)

Never heard of this word or read it, or heard anyone use it.It will only be used where you Cap, as you all speak Viking up there I believe.


----------

